# Puppy left/sleep alone the first time - how?



## R0bert (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi everyone,

we've had our puppy for a week now. Finally getting him to do his stuff outside the house, but in a week we will have to leave him alone for the first time 8am-5pm.

We've cordoned off the kitchen, got loads of toys ready, food, water... what can I do to prepare him for us not being around.

This also goes for our sleeping habits... we want him to sleep in the kitchen without us being present... how do we get him to sleep alone?

thanks in advance
Robert


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I would either use a doggy daycare facility or employ a dog walker who does puppy visits. 9 hours is an awfully long time to leave a young puppy who has only been with you for a week alone. LexiLou2 works full time and has a 'schedule' for her dogs which seems to work really well - maybe you could ask her for advice?

In terms of learning to be left alone, I would start leaving him for 5 minutes, then 10 minutes, then 20 minutes etc etc over a period of several weeks ideally and make your going as least disruptive as possible - put down a nice stuffed Kong or treat ball then just walk out without a fuss. If he isn't yet able to sleep alone then suddenly spending all day on his own would cause a great deal of anxiety I would think.
My dog is fine to be left, but the longest he has ever been alone is 41/2 hours (last week) - if I am expecting to be away for more than 4, I use a woman who does dog daycare.


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

R0bert said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> we've had our puppy for a week now. Finally getting him to do his stuff outside the house, but in a week we will have to leave him alone for the first time 8am-5pm.
> 
> ...


Are you the sort of person that would leave a toddler all day on his own? I doubt it, so you would do what? Get someone to babysit? Get someone to look in now and again?


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

If you do a search on the net for your area you'll probably find quite a few dog walkers it's worth giving a few of them a call as thy don't just walk dogs they come inn to spend perhaps 20 mins with a dog a few times a day so they're not on their own as much, they also come in to give meds,fill up water/food bowls take the dog for appointments etc.... too...they usually charge a good price too


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

I agree - don't! And poor puppy, not only do you want to leave him all day you want him to sleep on his own as well? I think you've got to ask yourself why you've got a pup? For the daytime you really need to sort some pet sitting out, a relative or neighbour who'll have him whilst you're at work, it's certainly not fair to leave a pup for that amount of time having had you at home for a week... the sleeping in the kitchen on his own may not be a problem if you do abandon him all day as he'll not have much of a bond and will be used to being on his own, sadly. 

My first dog was a rescue GSD who was 5, I deliberately didn't get a pup as I was on my own and worked all day. I did leave her whilst I was at work, but we spent every moment I wasn't at work together - a couple of hours at the country park, sleeping in my room, company till bed time (she liked to go to bed early). I was able to take her to work one day a fortnight, which she loved.

Can I ask what sort of breeder sold you a pup knowing you were going to leave him all day without any thought of day care? Or did you say someone was at home all day?

Have to say I'm shocked but hope these postings are a wake up call and you'll find something suitable or consider taking your pup back to the breeder.


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

Just to add - you've spent a week house training him (when you could have started getting him used to being with someone else or on his own) and now you want to leave him all day in the kitchen? Do you think he'll hold on for that time? Or will he perhaps have to mess in the kitchen because no one is there to let him out? How will that make him feel? Bit like potty training a toddler then saying he's got to stay in a dirty nappy all day.... that is ALL day.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Very sad for the puppy but I agree with everyone else, either find a dog walker, whether it is a neighbour, relative or someone who does it for a business. It's not fair to leave a puppy alone for that length of time regularly. Is this going to be 5 days a week? If so, then I would personally be thinking about taking the dog back to the breeder; I expect you are lovely people, but misinformed; puppies should not be left alone for that length of time at all. 

I don't know the breed of this puppy, but I can see problems arising in the future; destruction, problems with toilet training, socialising problems, nervous/agressive - the list is almost endless. Please, do what's right, don't leave your puppy alone for that length of time, you're working so you should be able to afford someone to come in and spend a bit of time with your puppy. Please.


----------



## tattyannie11 (Oct 16, 2011)

If you knew you would be going out all day then why get a puppy? The poor little mite is going to be so confused and very very loney, dont forget he have only just left his mother and siblings, came to you and had to start getting used to being on his on with a stranger, NOW he is going to be abandoned and lonely with NO ONE around for him. Cant you get someone to coming in 4 or 5 times to give the puppy garden time for pee/poo and a little excersise and human contact. Put yourself in the puppies shoes, all alone with no one to come and see him and make a fuss off him, so sad. Doesnt matter how many toys or food you put down, IT ISNT going to give him security. Sorry to say but you done the wrong thing in getting this puppy if you cant be there for it. All that time you have spent toilet training him have now gone out the window, as he will just pee and poo where ever he wants...............HE IS ONLY A BABY.


----------



## Care4Pets Stockport (Oct 11, 2010)

I totally agree with all of the above

I can tell you that you will be coming home to a right mess there will be poo and wee everywhere as your pup will be walking in it and spreading it everywhere. I go to pups midday to feed let out play etc and the mess that they have already made is enough but after 8-9 it will be grim. You need to sort something out. Poor pup will be lonely and miserable.


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

I agree with everything said. It's not clear from your post if this is going to be a regular thing or a one off. However I would not leave my adult dog for that long, let alone a young puppy.

I work full-time and had a puppy, it can be done, but you can't just leave them for that amount of time. If you don't have neighbours who can help, look for a pet sitter/dog walker who does pet checks.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

The others have given good advice already. Please do not subject your puppy to solitary confinement for 9 hours a day! It is cruel. Take a look at the rescue shelters and see just how many are in there already with separation anxiety type problems. Dogs are social beings and he will be so stressed!


----------



## R0bert (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks peeps, 

Every dog owner I know has a regular job.... they're not bad dog owners, and have great dogs. I find it hard to accept the general consciences in this thread that I cant leave a dog alone more than 20 minutes, and hoping to get a good 6-7 hours kip merits a call to the RSPCA.

The only regret I have now is that I asked!!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

R0bert said:


> Thanks peeps,
> 
> Every dog owner I know has a regular job.... they're not bad dog owners, and have great dogs. I find it hard to accept the general consciences in this thread that I cant leave a dog alone more than 20 minutes, and hoping to get a good 6-7 hours kip merits a call to the RSPCA.
> 
> The only regret now is that I asked!!!


I don't think many people meant 20 minutes; I certainly didn't! But I do think 9 hours is way, way too long for a tiny pup who still needs to bond with you and for time to be spent in training. Consider PMing Lexilou2 - she makes it work with a combination of dog walkers and dog daycare I think.

Don't be upset that you didn't get the answers you were after - that 9 hours was fine....you did ask so if you don't like what folk have to say then you have no need to take heed if you don't want. I sincerely hope you do though, for your pup's sake.

ETA: realised that you don't have enough posts to PM so have sent Lexilou2 a link to the thread - she may be able to help.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

R0bert said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> we've had our puppy for a week now. Finally getting him to do his stuff outside the house, but in a week we will have to leave him alone for the first time 8am-5pm.
> 
> ...





R0bert said:


> Thanks peeps,
> 
> Every dog owner I know has a regular job.... they're not bad dog owners, and have great dogs. I find it hard to accept the general consciences in this thread that I cant leave a dog alone more than 20 minutes, and hoping to get a good 6-7 hours kip merits a call to the RSPCA.
> 
> The only regret I have now is that I asked!!!


Im assuming he is going to be left for 9 hours while you are at work and then he will sleep in the kitchen at night while you are asleep by the 6/7 hours,
so at least 5 days a week with the time on his own at night he is going to be alone 15/16 hours out or 24.

Some people do have a regular job, but have the all had pups from the litter had them a week and left them for so long. You could get away with it, but it ou are not going to get anyone to check and spend time with him then you could also get.

Complete relapse in toileting problems as no ones there to train him and at this age his got limited capacity to hold himself for that long anyway. This may lead to longer/long term problems of toileting in the house and geting him clean.

Pups need at least 3 at his age probabably 4 meals a day, if they are left hungry they often get vocal.

The first 16 weeks of a pups life there are critical phases of developement.
Including Human socialisation around 7/12 weeks, Fear impact around 8/11 weeks, Seniority Classification 12/16 weeks, Flight Instinct 4 to 8mths, Fear of the Unknown Period around 6 to 14 months. All critical phases in mental and behavioural developement. Where regular daily habituation and socialisation is of real importance and especially in the first 16 week window of life. Without the right socilisation during this time, behavioural problems can occur.

Being left for long periods, dogs/ pups especially can get stressed and become vocal, in which case are your neighbours going to be OK?

You could well be lucky he could be fine, but they are all things that can and do happen.

The only thing you can do is to start while you are there to give him breaks on his own in the area where he is to be left and start to make it as part of his routine. Starting with maybe 10/15 minutes and returning before he gets stressed and building it up do it several times a day and as he learns to cope , start to leave him a bit longer and a bit longer. However, if you have only got the rest of this week and the weekend it doesnt learn you long to start it and make it a gradual progression in time and frequency. If you have allowed him total access for the past week since you got him then it could make it harder still.

If it were me I would seriously think about getting him at least a dog walker to pop in a few times during the day, especially while so young and needs to much hands on care.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm here hello everyone 
We have two dogs and work 8.30 until 5 monday to Friday. We got Lexi at 8 weeks old, for the first 4 weeks until she has her injections we juggled holiday days so she only had two days a week when she was on her own on those days we came home on our lunch hour and our neighbour popped in through the day.
From 12 weeks when she had her jabs she went to day care three time a week and then had two days at home when we always ensured someone came home.
Lexi is 2 and half now and we gained a resuce patterdale 5 months ago who is two.
Their routine as it is now is:
Up on a morning for 3/4 an hour walk
On a Tuesday they go to doggy day care and on a wednesday and thursday we get a dog walker in for an hour a day who takes them out for an off lead run. On a monday and friday we come home for an hour at lunch.
Every night after work they get an hour and half walk (except day care days then they just want to sleep)
On a thursday night they go to training
I do training at home another 3 times a week
On a weekend they are out for at least 3 hours a day and are very rarely left.
There is a lot of juggling but we make it work....I couldn't leave mine for 8 hours they are terriers and need human contact I'd have no house left....we did a lot of juggling when Lexi was a pup but she never chewed anything was a dream to train and (i think) is a lovely little dog.
You need to think about the bigger picture you have had your pup a week but there will be awkward situations for example
On thursday me and OH are required to go to a work event straight after working hours so to work this round the dog we have booked half days holiday, the dog walker is taking them out in the morning, we have the afternoon off and will have them out all afternoon we leave at 5 and aren't sure what time we are back so the dog walker (as a favour) is coming back at 7.30pm to give them another 1/2 hour walk, which all seems a bit overkill but if i hadn't done all of that then they would have been on their own from8.30am until possibley midnight.....that is totally totally unreasonable.
Hope some of that helps.


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

R0bert said:


> Thanks peeps,
> 
> Every dog owner I know has a regular job.... they're not bad dog owners, and have great dogs. I find it hard to accept the general consciences in this thread that I cant leave a dog alone more than 20 minutes, and hoping to get a good 6-7 hours kip merits a call to the RSPCA.
> 
> The only regret I have now is that I asked!!!


No one is suggesting you can't leave you puppy for more than 20 minutes but 9 hours is way too long for a puppy which I'm assuming is between 9-12 weeks.

I'm the first to say its possible to have a puppy and work full time, I did it and have a well balanced two year old dog now. However I never have and never will leave him for that amount of time everyday.

Would you consider someone popping in, even just for the first few weeks?


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

Yes, lots of people work full time and have dogs - until recently I did. However, I've never left puppies for that amount of time it's cruel. I left having puppies until I had someone at home the majority of the day. Having a puppy under these circumstances is not the normal thing for dog owners to do - they make arrangements for their dogs to be adequately cared for or they don't have them until they can be home for them. Additionally if you don't see your dog for most of the day you have to spend all the remaining time with them - are you going to do this? Your keenness to get away during the night would indicate otherwise. Your pup is too young to go through the night without having bladder problems, it's cruel to make him try and hold on so you need to be up at least once with him. If you wanted a full nights sleep without the problems of having a dog then you know the answer - don't have one. It's that simple. Poor dog is all I can say.


----------



## R0bert (Oct 24, 2011)

Dogless said:


> I don't think many people meant 20 minutes; I certainly didn't! But I do think 9 hours is way, way too long for a tiny pup who still needs to bond with you and for time to be spent in training. Consider PMing Lexilou2 - she makes it work with a combination of dog walkers and dog daycare I think.
> 
> Don't be upset that you didn't get the answers you were after - that 9 hours was fine....you did ask so if you don't like what folk have to say then you have no need to take heed if you don't want. I sincerely hope you do though, for your pup's sake.
> 
> ETA: realised that you don't have enough posts to PM so have sent Lexilou2 a link to the thread - she may be able to help.


Hi Dogless,

Upset? Well I want to do everything right for the new member of our family, and several postings "suggested" that I was being cruel. This I put down to you guys not knowing me, and how much I care for my puppy. Initial shock over and done with, I can look at the problem more rationally 

I knew its a long time to leave a dog alone, but I thought (wrongly) that ensuring plenty of food, water and toys that he would play the day away. Since we've had him (8 days now), he's not been out of my sight more than a few minutes, and I dont have the heart to leave him so I can got down the shops for a pint of milk. I havent even slept in the same bed as the mrs in that time as I'm keeping our puppy company during the night.

I would like to learn the technics to get him to be more independent with the least stress possible. I may have the possibility take him to work with me, so that may be a solution, and I'm not keen on handing my dog over to strangers, so dog walkers wont work for me.

Robert


----------



## R0bert (Oct 24, 2011)

PennyGC said:


> ... If you wanted a full nights sleep without the problems of having a dog then you know the answer - don't have one. It's that simple. Poor dog is all I can say.


I mean really... is that totally necessary?????


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

To put your mind at rest I had the same thoughts about dog walkers but a decent dog walker will be police checked and insured and quite happily provide all this documentation, my dog walker came round three times to meet us and the dogs before she was allowed to take my dogs out and even then the first 2 walks I went with her....now I don't know what I would do with out her she is my doggy guardian angel I have a really good relationship with her and she helps out with all sorts of doggy related dilemas she is like a second mum to them and they adore her.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

I wouldn't suggest that you are a cruel person, but I would suggest that what you were considering to do would be cruel. A young pup left on his own for many hours will be quite distressed about it and may express that distress in a number of different ways, as others have already said. He may also get himself into the kind of trouble that would mean you would return to an injured pup, or even worse.

If you wouldn't want to leave your pup in the hands of strangers, or allow strangers to see to him during the days he has to be on his own, I would suggest you look for daycare or walkers now. Find yourself someone who is recommended and trustworthy and get to know them. They wouldn't then be strangers and your pup would be far happier and far less likely to suffer anxieties from being left alone. 

I strongly urge you to really consider LexiLou2's suggestions.


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

LexiLou2 said:


> To put your mind at rest I had the same thoughts about dog walkers but a decent dog walker will be police checked and insured and quite happily provide all this documentation, my dog walker came round three times to meet us and the dogs before she was allowed to take my dogs out and even then the first 2 walks I went with her....now I don't know what I would do with out her she is my doggy guardian angel I have a really good relationship with her and she helps out with all sorts of doggy related dilemas she is like a second mum to them and they adore her.


Similar to us, our dog walker has become one of my best friends. Zimba has his 'holiday home' with her and her dogs when we go away. He loves it 

What breed is your pup Robert?

We did the start as we mean to go on method with our puppy. We got him used to being left from the start. You will have to build it up in stages I think over the next few days. I don't know what else to suggest. I think even if you do take him to work you need to teach him he can't be with you 24/7 or when you need need to leave him it was will be a nightmare.


----------



## R0bert (Oct 24, 2011)

Polimba said:


> What breed is your pup Robert?


Its a Danish/Swedish Farm Dog, 9 weeks old yesterday, and he's absolutly adorable :001_wub:

The pup's the bottom one if you couldnt already guess


----------



## Mama Sass (Sep 8, 2009)

I am sure your pup is adorable but if you were planning in leaving him at for 9 hours at 9 weeks old then you clearly have not done any research at all in to what a puppy needs at that age.

Please please read up on what needs to be done before you even consider leaving him alone for a big length of time, there is loads of info out there...I am not saying that a dog cannot be left at all ever, and I am not saying that you cannot have a job and a dog. But I am saying is that puppies are a lot of hard work, they need time and effort put in to them for at least the first year of their lives - otherwise you'll end up with at best, a bored destrcutive puppy and and worst a stressed out, nervous puppy with seperation anxiety. Build the time up gradually and he may be OK but he will still need someone to come in and let him out half way through the day.

I work at a rehoming centre and every day I get phone calls from people like you but six months down the line from where you are now - people who have taken on a puppy without doing their research and one day they wake up and realise they have done it all wrong and need to get rid of the poor dog 'because they simply do not have time to look after it'.

And yes, puppies do disrupt your sleep for at least a few weeks (it was about 6 weeks for us). They need taking to the toilet in the middle of the night because their bladders simply aren't big enough to hold a large amount of wee, and they need reassurance from you because they've just gone through a massive change in their lives. Frankly this information should not be a shock to you.

I am sorry if I am sounding unhelpful and harsh but working where I do I get rather fed up with it all - take the advice from the good people on here, do some research and you will have a happy confident dog - do it your way and I dare say you'll be handing him over to the rehoming centre in six months.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

LexiLou2 said:


> To put your mind at rest I had the same thoughts about dog walkers but a decent dog walker will be police checked and insured and quite happily provide all this documentation, my dog walker came round three times to meet us and the dogs before she was allowed to take my dogs out and even then the first 2 walks I went with her....now I don't know what I would do with out her she is my doggy guardian angel I have a really good relationship with her and she helps out with all sorts of doggy related dilemas she is like a second mum to them and they adore her.


This is really good advice...leaving your dog with a dog sitter/walker for the first time can be awful...for me it was the same feeling as leaving my kids with a babysitter for the first time...even leaving my 3 with one of the kids is hard because i always worry if they're going to keep up how i do things. Luckily most sitters will be happy to come and meet your dog as many times as needed until the dog is happy to be with them and you are satisfied that you can trust them with your baby. Separation anxiety doesn't just affect a dog it can affect us humans too


----------



## Care4Pets Stockport (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi Robert

Most dog owners are worried when they leave their dog for the first time with a dog walker. I reassure my clients with a Text or picture update if the dog is either being walked by me or coming for home boarding whilst their owner is away. The owners find my service invaluable and soon trust me with their pets. To have someone who you can trust with keys to your house can put your mind at rest in the case of emergency's, illness, car accident, taken to hospital etc to know that someone can take care of your dog and that your dog know's (and usually) loves that person can be a great peace of mind. Good luck with your little one


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Agree with the others on the dog walker front; if you choose and vet one carefully they are a godsend :thumbup:.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Polimba said:


> We did the start as we mean to go on method with our puppy. We got him used to being left from the start. You will have to build it up in stages I think over the next few days. I don't know what else to suggest. I think even if you do take him to work you need to teach him he can't be with you 24/7 or when you need need to leave him it was will be a nightmare.


We got Kilo used to being left from the start too, even though he came to work with me he still got left in the office for a couple of hours at a time if I had meetings, PT etc. I can leave him at home and he just settles and sleeps (I know this as I have filmed him and the neighbours say they don't hear a thing ). Definitely sound advice!


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I am not impressed and I am blaming you lot.....I post on here how much I love my dog walker and how we couldn't cope without her and today shes told us shes 5 months pregnant! I am over the moon for her but......I'm a bit sad too because she is having 5 months off which I don't blame her for but means I have to find an alternative for the time


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

LexiLou2 said:


> I am not impressed and I am blaming you lot.....I post on here how much I love my dog walker and how we couldn't cope without her and today shes told us shes 5 months pregnant! I am over the moon for her but......I'm a bit sad too because she is having 5 months off which I don't blame her for but means I have to find an alternative for the time


Oh no, can she recommend someone else?


----------



## staffygurl (Aug 29, 2011)

I think everyone did react a bit harshly to the question they obviously asked the question because they weren't 100% sure and wanted some advice so in my eyes they did the right thing and got everybody jumping down their neck!! Advice is fine but some of you were a bit harsh like telling them to take it back to the breeder, just because they have a full-time job, instead of just giving advice (which i thought is what this was about?). 

When we need to leave Roxie for more than a few hours we give my mother in law the key to our house and she will come and let Roxie out, if we go away for maybe the night (only happened twice since we got her!) to somewhere Roxie can't come then she stays over at our house and keeps Roxie company (playing with her, feeding her, walking her etc). 

I also don't think that its unfair wanting the puppy to sleep on its own, I personally don't think having the dog sleeping in your bed is the way to go, bedtime is for me and my partner to have our time alone together, I wouldn't want Roxie slumped in the middle of us if we're tryin to have "a moment". I think its perfectly acceptable to have your dog sleep downstairs or in another room and its never bothered or affected Roxie but you do need to understand that like a baby they will need to go to the toilet regulary so until they are old enough to hold themselves in, you do need to set some times where you will get up and let him out. I do understand though what people are saying if you come home from work at say 5pm and you go to bed at 10pm the dog has only 5 hours with you (thats in between sorting your dinner out etc. when you arrive home)

Think of it this way if somebody came and took you from your house that you're familiar with and took you to live somewhere else that you'd never been before and then said to you after a week of trying to settle in that you had to stay in the kitchen, living room whatever for the entire day while they are at work, there's not really much in way of entertainment maybe a magazine but once you've read that then what? no way to get out, you can't open the windows you can eat and drink the things they have chosen to leave you, if you need the toilet you will have to do it on the floor of the room you're stcuck in all day and there's only so much you can sleep in a day wouldn't you go CoCo Bananas!!?


----------



## anita a (Jun 17, 2011)

RObert your puppy is lovely.

we got our pup at 8 weeks old on a saturday lunch time - on the monday i went to work for 4 hours and left him alone all that time and he was fine - i left him with a puppy kong and lots of stuff to do etc....

is there no way you can work reduced hours for the next few weeks or work from home? just till your little pup gets a bit bigger?

everyone i know who works full time uses dog sitters or doggy day care (or perhaps a relative or neighbour) it's good for the puppy to socialise early on

night time sleeping is a whole other ball game as i've worked out......

we have always put our boy to bed in the kitchen at night and left him  i did make sure i got up in the night to take him out for his business but as soon as that was done he went back in the kitchen and i left him again 
he did whimper a few times but i knew he didn't need the toilet, that he had fresh water and that he wasn't hungry after a few nights of whimpering he settled down really well and will now take himself off to the kitchen when he's had enough of snoozing on the sofa at night times.

we did leave a baby's night light on for the first few nights but then stopped once he'd got used to his new home.

good luck

anita x


----------



## R0bert (Oct 24, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> I am not impressed and I am blaming you lot.....I post on here how much I love my dog walker and how we couldn't cope without her and today shes told us shes 5 months pregnant! (


Hmm... I would argue that you have obviously not been keeping her busy enough as she has had WAY too much time on her hands to get up to that sort of mischief :aureola:


----------



## R0bert (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi again peeps,

Well things are going well, and I left him alone the other day and since then for 15-30mins twice a day. He is happy to see me when I get back and as I give him good walks before I leave, there isnt any pee/poo when I get back. RESULT  He is now used to sleeping in the kitchen, during the day when I'm there, so I will try to leave him down there at night (with one of those baby light illuminators) 2 hours a time , which coincides with his midnight draining sessions 

My holiday is nearly over and for the next few weeks I will be able to take him with me to work. So thanks for the (albeit harsh) wakeup call :mad2: Enrollment in some sort of puppy training is also planned in the very near future. 

You lot were right, its harder than one thinks to have a puppy, and in all honesty we did talk it over about the work involved, but grossly underestimated how much there was. I can better understand how a puppy can suddenly become overwhelming and end up a disaster. 

Robert


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm glad you're making progress :thumbup:

It is a lot of work, but if you put the work in now you'll end up with a lovely calm dog in a year or two (I know that sounds a long way off but time zooms by). It does get easier as puppy grows and gets in a routine.


----------



## edidasa (May 7, 2011)

put him in the room/a crate - leave the room.


----------



## Rosie Dane (Oct 12, 2011)

Sounds like things are progressing well


----------



## R0bert (Oct 24, 2011)

edidasa said:


> put him in the room/a crate - leave the room.


Would that be a sealed crate then?


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

edidasa said:


> put him in the room/a crate - leave the room.


Very short advice there...do you think you could explain a little more on what you mean? People could look at this and take it as just that...dump their puppy in a crate and leave it.
I personally have never and will never use a crate and my lot have turned out well with very little damage to my house. This doesn't mean I have anything against anyone who uses a crate either...it just wasn't for us that's all...and who'd use one if they didn't need to right....
I'm glad to hear things are going well with your puppy Robert, it is difficult at times at first but once the puppy training is sorted out you'll realise it was all well worth it...none of us got through it hitch free believe me so you're not on your own m8


----------

